# Bike rack on chausson motorhome



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

How do you remove a bike rack on a chausson motorhome? Gets in 
the way in my allotted parking bay! Too long. Thanks.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Not certain on your model, but a lot of Chaussons came with mounting points for Fiamma bike racks pre-installed. If you rack is a Fiamma, then there is a vertical nut & bolt on the bottom two fixing points. Remove those and pull the base of the rack towards you. Then the top lifts of ( It's hooked on), Once the rack is off you can get neat little white covers to cover up the fixed mounting points.

Malcolm


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

I too have a Flash S2. 

The above instructions may be useless if your Flash S2 has weight distribution mountings (a silver aluminium horizontal rounded bar top and bottom).

On these you remove the plastic ends of the lower bar. I think there is then a screw to remove that allows access to a long metal pin that secures the lower part of the bike rack - good luck with removing this pin as it has probably oxided in by now. When the pins both sides are removed, the bike rack then can be swung out backwards and upwards to unhook of horizontal fixed pins in the upper bar mounting.

Hope this helps.

Paul.


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the instructions . Just taken the bike rack off. The van fits nicely into our space. Could not have removed the rack without your help. Once again, a big thanks.
Ros.


----------

